# Después de estornudar



## El rex

Hola, soy nuevo en este foro.

Me gustaría saber qué suelen decir personas de algunos países después que alguien estornuda.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Artrella

El rex said:
			
		

> Hola, soy nuevo en este foro.
> 
> Me gustaría saber qué suelen decir personas de algunos países después que alguien estornuda.
> 
> Muchas gracias




Hola El rex, bienvenido a WR!

En Argentina se dice "¡Salud!"


----------



## yolanda_van huyck

En Espana decimos "jesús"

saludos


----------



## El rex

Yo escuché una vez "Jesús".


----------



## El rex

¿Por qué Jesús?

¿Y en inglés?

Gracias


----------



## Artrella

El rex said:
			
		

> ¿Por qué Jesús?
> 
> ¿Y en inglés?
> 
> Gracias




They say "Bless you" or "Gesundheit" (in German).  Wait for the natives, they will give you the best information.


----------



## lsp

I think the most common in US would be: Bless you, God bless you and Gesundheit.


----------



## Rebecca Hendry

In Britain we always say "Bless you!".

When I lived in Spain I heard both "Jesús" and "salud" used after sneezing, although I admit that "Jesús" was more commonly used.


----------



## alc112

Here some persons say "epa!!"


----------



## CLEMENTINE

En frances:

Se dice "Santé" o "A vos souhaits / A tes souhaits"


----------



## Rebecca Hendry

Hola Clementine. 

A veces se dice "a vos amours"/"a tes amours" tambien? Eso me dijo un profesor del instituto  

Saludos,

Rebecca.


----------



## CLEMENTINE

Hola Rebecca,

Se puede decir tambien "à vos/tes amours" (si tu conoces a la persona que estornuda), y si estornuda de nuevo, unos segundos despues, puedes decirle "qu'ils durent toujours" (que tus amores duran para siempre)


----------



## julieb01

CLEMENTINE said:
			
		

> En frances:
> 
> Se dice "Santé" o "A vos souhaits / A tes souhaits"



Salut Clementine,
En France, je n'ai jamais entendu personne dire "Santé" pour un éternuement. On dit plutôt "Santé" lorsqu'on trinque à l'apéritif


----------



## Rebecca Hendry

CLEMENTINE said:
			
		

> Hola Rebecca,
> 
> Se puede decir tambien "à vos/tes amours" (si tu conoces a la persona que estornuda), y si estornuda de nuevo, unos segundos despues, puedes decirle "qu'ils durent toujours" (que tus amores duran para siempre)


 
Que bonito!


----------



## fetchezlavache

sometimes here, it is said that 'savoir vivre' requires the person who sneezes to apologise, and the persons who hear the sneeze to make pretend they haven't noticed a thing, hence not uttering a word. i'm not sure if many follow that. 

i know a bunch of people who go 'excusez-moi' when they sneeze. i'm one of them, but i don't even know why i do it !!!!


----------



## julieb01

Salut fetchezlavache,
Il arrive souvent aux personnes de dire excusez-moi qprès avoir éternué. Il faut dire aussi qu'une personne qui éternue peut faire beaucoup de bruit et faire sursauter quelques presonnes aux alentours. C'est peut-être l'explication du "Excusez-moi" ...


----------



## CLEMENTINE

julieb01 said:
			
		

> Salut Clementine,
> En France, je n'ai jamais entendu personne dire "Santé" pour un éternuement. On dit plutôt "Santé" lorsqu'on trinque à l'apéritif


 

Hello Julie

Personnellement, j'ai toujours entendu dire "santé" autour de moi après un éternuement- serait-ce une spécificité régionale puisque j'habite le bassin lémanique,  y aurait-il donc des influences romandes dans ma manière de parler ?- sans doute...
J'utilise aussi tout comme toi "santé" pour trinquer ou l'expression "tchin-ttchin" ou "à la vôtre" 
Otras partes de Francia o paises francòfonos donde se dice "santé" para alguien que estornuda?

Cheerio


----------



## Rebecca Hendry

Como he dicho arriba, en España se dice "salud" a menudo despues de haber estornudado - tiene el mismo doble sentido que en Francia - es lo que dice la gente para hacer un brindis.

Yo casi siempre digo "excuse me" despues de estornudar cuando estoy en Inglaterra.  En España solia decir "Jesús" a mi misma - cosa que hacia la mayoria de mis amistades.


----------



## julieb01

CLEMENTINE said:
			
		

> Hello Julie
> 
> Personnellement, j'ai toujours entendu dire "santé" autour de moi après un éternuement- serait-ce une spécificité régionale puisque j'habite le bassin lémanique, y aurait-il donc des influences romandes dans ma manière de parler ?- sans doute...
> J'utilise aussi tout comme toi "santé" pour trinquer ou l'expression "tchin-ttchin" ou "à la vôtre"
> Otras partes de Francia o paises francòfonos donde se dice "santé" para alguien que estornuda?
> 
> Cheerio



En effet, ca doit être vraiment une expression locale. En tout cas, dans les régions Pays de la Loire, PACE et Rhône-Alpes, je n'ai jamais entendu cette expression dans ce cas là !


----------



## CLEMENTINE

Hello again Julie,

FYI, le bassin lémanique se situe en partie en Suisse et en partie en France (Rhône-Alpes, ie: Ain et Haute-Savoie - je te l'accorde, ce ne sont pas des départements centraux de la région Rhône Alpes), mais comme dis précedemment, région sous "haute influence" romande au niveau du langage oral.
Je te taquine avec ma géographie, c'était juste histoire d'étaler un peu ma confiture...


----------



## julieb01

Ok Clementine, je te crois !!! En fait, j'habite Grenoble depuis seulement 1 mois et je n'ai pas entendu cette expression. Mais peut-être que ça viendra s'ils sont sous "haute influence romande" ...
Biz


----------



## cuchuflete

A veces la gente joven de este país --sobre todo los chicos--dicen algo como !or sheet!, imitanto el mismo sonido del estornudo.  Es un juego de palabras.  El sonido que hacen es muy parecido a las palabras horse shit, o sea, caca de caballo.

saludos,
Cuchu


----------



## julieb01

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> A veces la gente joven de este país --sobre todo los chicos--dicen algo como !or sheet!, imitanto el mismo sonido del estornudo. Es un juego de palabras. El sonido que hacen es muy parecido a las palabras horse shit, o sea, caca de caballo.
> 
> saludos,
> Cuchu



It's a really funny expression to say "God bless you". I will try to say it the next time; Maybe someone will laugh ...


----------



## cuchuflete

julieb01 said:
			
		

> It's a really funny expression to say "God bless you". I will try to say it the next time; Maybe someone will laugh ...



Hola Julie,

The "joke" is that the sound is an imitation of  Aaaaaatchú! or the sound of a sneeze.  Hence Horrrrrrrrrrrrshít!  The only people who might laugh would be English speakers who are not too serious.


----------



## julieb01

Thank you Cuchuflete, it's what I had understood.


----------



## supercrom

Qué tal, El Rex
Acá se dice salud, cómo has de saberlo muy bien... tal vez para referirse a que la cuides justamente... eso de "Jesús"... una vez escuché que se solía pensar que el estornudo era una forma de que lo malo salga de tu cuerpo y, para ello, solían decir "Jesús, María y José", lo que con el tiempo se acortó a "Jesús".
Además hay otro salud, cuando uno "empina el codo".

*CROM*


----------



## Rebecca Hendry

cromteaches said:
			
		

> Qué tal, El Rex
> Acá se dice salud, cómo has de saberlo muy bien... tal vez para referirse a que la cuides justamente... eso de "Jesús"... una vez escuché que se solía pensar que el estornudo era una forma de que lo malo salga de tu cuerpo y, para ello, solían decir "Jesús, María y José", lo que con el tiempo se acortó a "Jesús".
> Además hay otro salud, cuando uno "empina el codo".
> 
> *CROM*


 
Varias veces en España he oido a la gente decir "Jesús" si estornudas una vez, "María" la segunda vez y "José" la tercera.


----------



## belén

Yo tengo una amiga (chilena para más señas) que cuando estornudas una vez dice "salud" , si estornudas dos veces dice "dinero" y si estornudas tres dice "amor". Es como un juego para saber que suerte te tocará según el número de estornudos.


----------



## ITA

Recuerdo que mi bobe Rosa me enseñó que decir "salud" luego de un estornudo es de mala educación por lo tanto yo no digo nada.


----------



## Like an Angel

Por lo general decimos _salud_ -deseando que la tengas- o eso de _salud, dinero y amor_, pero también he escuchado -entre amigos por cierto- decir "salute frate" y después sigue con unas palabras que riman pero son bastante vulgarcillas como para reproducirlas aquí


----------



## garryknight

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> The "joke" is that the sound is an imitation of Aaaaaatchú! or the sound of a sneeze. Hence Horrrrrrrrrrrrshít! The only people who might laugh would be English speakers who are not too serious.


I tend to hand them a Kleenex and say "A tissue!". It sometimes raises a smile. Not to mention being more polite than pony-poop. But then almost everything's politer than pony-poop. Hey, I've just invented a simile!


----------



## Tarja

En España se dice comúnmente "Jesús", aunque también "salud".
Lo de "Jesús" es, según he oído, porque en la antigüedad se creía que al estornudad expulsabas el alma de tu cuerpo, y sólo al pronunciar el nombre de Jesucristo volvía a entrar.
Saludos.

Tarja.


----------



## alc112

Check this out
http://www.1de3.com/portal/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=18&mode=&order=0&thold=0


----------



## Narda

Se acostumbraba decir Jesús porque en la antiguedad se creía que el alma se iba en cada estornudo (me inmagino que una parte nada más) y Jesús es la abreviación de "Jesús se lo lleve al cielo"
Mi tía que en paz descanse, siempre agregaba muy en broma:  "y lo deje caer desde arriba".

Tambiés es común oir "salud"


----------



## supercrom

ITA said:
			
		

> Recuerdo que mi bobe Rosa me enseñó que decir "salud" luego de un estornudo es de mala educación por lo tanto yo no digo nada.


 Me hace acordar esto que algunos profesionales relacionados con la medicina (en este caso eran obstetras y obstetrices) suelen emplear salútero (< sal útero)... pero no después de estornudar, sino para brindar... depende de la fuerza del estornudo también.

*CROM*


----------



## hiwelcome

en português:  Santinho !


----------



## moza

En España se dice tanto Jesús como salud. Aunque creo que es en Andalucía donde se suele utilizar Jesús, e incluso cuando son tres estornudos seguidos decimos: Jesús, María y José (bastante coloquial).


----------



## lainyn

En inglés, si algún dice "Jesus, Mary and Jospeh", puede ser una palabra offensiva (No sé el orthografía)...pero, creo que esto es propre a Irlandes.

Desculpe! Mi español es muy terrible.


----------



## Artrella

lainyn said:
			
		

> En inglés, si algún dice "Jesus, Mary and Jospeh", puede ser una palabra offensiva (No sé el orthografía)...pero, creo que esto es propre a Irlandes.
> 
> Desculpe! Mi español es muy terrible.




En inglés, si alguien dice "Jesus, Mary and Joseph" puede ser ofensivo (No sé la ortografía), pero creo que esto es apropiado (appropriate ?) en irlandés.

Disculpe!

Lainyn, tu español no es muy terrible, vas muy bien.


----------

